# Review: BT PHOBOS by Spitfire Audio



## Epicomposer (Apr 24, 2017)

I had the pleasure to play around with Spitfire Audio's brand-new digital polyconvolution synthesizer *BT PHOBOS* which was developed in collaboration with renowned composer and electronic trailblazer Brian Transeau alias “BT” (The Fast and The Furious, Monster, Lara Croft: Tomb Raider).

"BT PHOBOS offers anything from *fat, subby analogue sounds to small, molecular, subtle pulses*. Its *elaborate interface* allows the user to transform and evolve their sounds into *cinematic rhythms, lush pads, ambiences and driving rhythmic figures*. Although you can achieve compelling sounds by just mixing and layering the synth’s four sound engines, the real fun starts when you put Phobos’ convolution engines and modulators to work."​Read the full review here: epicomposer.com/spitfire-audio-bt-phobos-review/


----------

